Ask HN: What is the best way to manage customer issues from API testing? - kumartanmay
======
cl42
I've seen public Trello boards[1]. We use Jira tickets - you can have a
customer feedback project that enables customers to create tickets without
seeing the full board[2].

\---

[1] [https://blog.trello.com/how-to-transform-trello-into-a-
power...](https://blog.trello.com/how-to-transform-trello-into-a-powerful-bug-
tracker-with-the-marker-power-up)

[2] [https://medium.com/thinktilt/five-options-for-creating-
jira-...](https://medium.com/thinktilt/five-options-for-creating-jira-issues-
from-web-forms-54f52dc15ed9)

~~~
kumartanmay
Thank you. Is there something that can be integrated with the product so that
there is no broken experience?

------
kumartanmay
I want a seamless service where customers can easily submit and track their
issues with our APIs during the testing phase. One of the ways I am thinking
of is creating a public repo on GitHub for issue management but that is
something client might not appreciate.

